# Coyote rug



## Timberghost (Sep 10, 2003)

Looks great!


----------



## Gig49 (Apr 25, 2010)

Awesome, congrats


----------



## SammyGirl (Oct 12, 2010)

Love it!!


----------



## OutlawBiz (Oct 6, 2009)

Looks like taxidermist was able to get almost all the "red" out of his legs :wink: J/K...looks great! How's the wife like it draped over the back of the couch...that would go over like a fart in chucrh at my place! :grin:


----------

